# استخدام عبارة (بدلا من)



## jmt356

اهلا بكم اصدقائي،

أي من هتين الجملتين أصح؟ هل تحتاج هذه الجملة كملة "في" بعد كلمة "من"؟

لماذا تأسّس مقر محكمة رواندا في تنزانيا بدلًا من رواندا؟
أو
لماذا تأسّس مقر محكمة رواندا في تنزانيا بدلًا من في رواندا؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا يصحّ دخول حرف جر على حرف جر، فالجملة الثانية غير صحيحة.


----------

